# Apple Launches Worldwide Replacement Program for First-Generation iPod Nano



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple Launches Worldwide Replacement Program for First-Generation iPod Nano - Mac Rumors.

Claim form: https://supportform.apple.com/201110/.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

My timing sucks! Three weeks ago I went to the Apple store with one of these Nanos with this fact problem; and they said that they could not help me since it was out of warranty, out of AppleCare etc., and that the only thing they could do was give me 10% off a new iPod; so I came back home and chucked the whole thing into the garbage!

And now they announce free replacements!

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lucky me! 

I ordered mine the day Steve Jobs said "one more thing" and pulled it out of his coin pocket. My kids bought me a Bose speaker/dock for it and it's worked perfectly all these years.

If not for the speaker system, I likely would have chucked it long ago.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Lucky me! 

I ordered mine the day Steve Jobs said "one more thing" and pulled it out of his coin pocket. My kids bought me a Bose speaker/dock for it and it's worked perfectly all these years.

If not for the speaker system, I likely would have chucked it long ago.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I got the email notice today and scrambled through my drawer and sure enough I still have it. Many people on forums have wondered what they'd be replacing them with since the 1st generation ipod is more than 6 years old now. Does apple actually still have stock of 6 year old ipods to replace them with or will they be replacing them with a later model? Rumor is that it will be a 1st generation model but I find it hard to believe apple would still have them around after all these years.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MacGuiver said:


> I got the email notice today and scrambled through my drawer and sure enough I still have it. Many people on forums have wondered what they'd be replacing them with since the 1st generation ipod is more than 6 years old now. Does apple actually still have stock of 6 year old ipods to replace them with or will they be replacing them with a later model? Rumor is that it will be a 1st generation model but I find it hard to believe apple would still have them around after all these years.
> 
> Cheers
> MacGuiver


They're being replaced with the exact same first-generation model.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I had a helluva time reading the serial on the scratched up chrome backing but took the info off of itunes when attached. A freebie Christmas present for someone.

Unreal that they're doing this replacement thing after so long.

By the way, this is the model that Lazardis from RIM fell for and bought all his family one. Then only a little while later, wham o, here's the phone version Mike.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> I had a helluva time reading the serial on the scratched up chrome backing but took the info off of itunes when attached. A freebie Christmas present for someone.
> 
> Unreal that they're doing this replacement thing after so long.
> 
> By the way, this is the model that Lazardis from RIM fell for and bought all his family one. Then only a little while later, wham o, here's the phone version Mike.


The SN is also on the About screen of the iPod nano. No need to attach it.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> The SN is also on the About screen of the iPod nano. No need to attach it.


Except that I had to power it up after years of non use so I attached to my Mac.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> Except that I had to power it up after years of non use so I attached to my Mac.


I found out the SN is in the about screen AFTER I struggled toread it on the back


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

here is how stupid this process works. Apple sends a box via UPS to your house. Well you are not home during the day so you call UPS to go pick it up and I would have to drive from Markham to York University area to go pick it up. What a pain. So ask UPS to redirect to the office, but nope Apple won't allow it you have to call Apple. So call Apple, they had no idea what I was talking about in terms of an iPod replacement. Got to someone higher up and found out because I had taken the steps myself to get the replacement and not waiting for Apple to send me an email first I now have 2 repair orders in the Q. And because the iPod has engraving on it, the engraving won't be replaced. 

Why they just don't use Canada Post in Canada and USPS in the US is beyond me. There is a Canada Post office around every corner in the city in Shoppers Drug Marts, Rexall Drug Stores. Their parcel pickup is far cleaner and easier to deal with then have to drive across the city. I am sure the same for a USPS office in any town in the US.

And the other thing where are they getting all these iPod nanos from? Are they still making them? Do they have them all in storage somewhere? The email cleary states it is a replacement not a repair, so don't know what I am getting back.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I guess Apple has some sort of deal with UPS for shipping so they don't consider alternatives regardless of inconvenience to those who work in an office. I work out of home so it's not that bad for me.

When you logon to repair status i'm still in Step 1 service requested mode. Did you receive the UPS box before Step 2 - Diagnosis pending?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> I guess Apple has some sort of deal with UPS for shipping so they don't consider alternatives regardless of inconvenience to those who work in an office. I work out of home so it's not that bad for me.
> 
> When you logon to repair status i'm still in Step 1 service requested mode. Did you receive the UPS box before Step 2 - Diagnosis pending?


It says right there on the Aapple page that you should give them a work address :yikes:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*Worldwide replacement? NOT!*

And an answer to that other thread about nasty customers.

My son who lives in Taiwan has an iPod nano that qualifies for replacement but he can't get it replaced because it can Bly be replaced in the country where it was purchased.

The conversation with an Apple tech was nasty on HIS end. Add to tat te fact that he wouldn't answer my questions, told me the recall was only in the US, when I reminded him that it was worldwide, he then said it was only North America, so when he comes back to the US......I reminded him again that I'm in Canada..........

Sigh.

So does anyone have any idea how to get this thing replaced?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> It says right there on the Aapple page that you should give them a work address :yikes:


There was no place to enter a work address.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> *Worldwide replacement? NOT!*
> 
> And an answer to that other thread about nasty customers.
> 
> ...


https://supportform.apple.com/201110/


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> https://supportform.apple.com/201110/


How does that help me?

As to work address, take the steps to arrange for a replacement, on te page where you get to verify your address, there's a bubble that says you should use your work address.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

```

```



winwintoo said:


> It says right there on the Aapple page that you should give them a work address :yikes:


IIRC, it strongly suggests that you use a work address to ensure someone is there to sign for the box when it arrives.

In my case, the box arrived at my parent's home and was left between the screen door and the inner door - no signature required.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I just learned about this, and filled out the form for my wife's iPod. Fortunately, she is usually at home during the day, so getting the box should be no problem. I'm really curious to find out what it will be replaced with. Heck, even if it is just refurbished, it's still a bonus!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone got a box yet?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

No box in Ottawa. Filled out the form at the beginning of last week. Just says that service has been requested online. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Got the e-mail from Apple, but I haven't decided if I'm going to go through with it. I've moved on and the first gen Nano doesn't really suit my needs anymore. Haven't touched it in ages.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Has anyone got a box yet?


No box yet.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Our box arrived last Friday. UPS picking up the iPod tomorrow for return. And for the record, the replacement will be another iPod Nano of the same generation and capacity.... and that suits me fine, since the new one is going to go right back into the same speaker dock and be used in the baby's room  Now we just don't have to worry about it blowing up baby.... :yikes:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

My iPod nano has been received by Apple and is currently pending replacement and shipment as per an email sent to me this morning.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Bit of a surprise here - Nova Scotia got walloped by a storm today. Dad managed to get the tractor started and plowed out the driveway, just in time for the UPS dude to drop in and pick up my Nano. So it's off to Apple... I wonder if the replacement will come in time for my pal to bring it back to Mexico in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

for the replacement, are we getting a new gen nano? or the same nano as the 1st gen?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Same as 1st-generation nano. Refurbished.

As Lars noted above in post #7.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Man, still no box here. I filled out the info the first day this was announced and got confirmation notice that day.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Received notification this morning that my iPod arrived and I'll be notified when the replacement is en route.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I haven't received my shipping box, either. It's been over two weeks, so I think I'll send an e-mail to Apple tonight.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

No box and it's been two weeks. Not like Apple at all.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm also finding it hard to find an e-mail address to send a status-of-the-shipping-box request. I'm not pleased.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I called AppleCare in regards to no box being received. Paced the repair request back on 11/15. Anyways they confirmed the repair request and suggested that they are having a small backlog of iPod nano's being sent in.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Another here who never received a box. I put in my request over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

No box for me either and I filled out the request on the same day that I got the email from Apple.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

nothing here yet.


----------



## gps2009 (Dec 16, 2011)

Finally got the box today here in Vancouver.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

I finally got my box today but I am a little confused. It arrived by UPS and the instructions say to drop it off or call UPS but the EZ label says FedEx Ground on it. Has anyone come across this? Will the UPS Store still accept it?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Got my box today too. I doubt the newbie will be delivered before next weekend though. I was going to give it away as a Christmas present.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

skippy1416 said:


> I finally got my box today but I am a little confused. It arrived by UPS and the instructions say to drop it off or call UPS but the EZ label says FedEx Ground on it. Has anyone come across this? Will the UPS Store still accept it?


I got the box today too and the chatty UPS guy asked why he was running all over delivering empty boxes. I explained about the recall and he said I should call FedEx when I'm ready to send it back.

He said he's ad a few people call him and he can't pick them up. It has to be FedEx.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I got the box today too and the chatty UPS guy asked why he was running all over delivering empty boxes. I explained about the recall and he said I should call FedEx when I'm ready to send it back.
> 
> He said he's ad a few people call him and he can't pick them up. It has to be FedEx.


Thanks for the reply. Before I saw your post I called Apple Support and they told me that someone put the wrong labels on - the rep seemed pretty familiar with the issue so I guess I wasn't the first person to call. She said that it definitely has to be FedEx.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Apple has had my old Nano for 18 days now - and the status is still "Product replacement pending" - looks like they're getting more demand than they have supply....?

And in Nova Scotia, at least, it was UPS that did the delivery and pickup...


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm pretty much the same as CubaMark. Mine has been this:

"Step 3 Return

November 22, 2011: Product replacement pending"

I doubt we'll see them by Christmas.

Norm


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

ncorriveau said:


> I'm pretty much the same as CubaMark. Mine has been this:
> 
> "Step 3 Return
> 
> ...


I'm not going to send mine back until after te New Year when things slow down. I'm in no hurry and maybe they'll run out of old ones to replace and start giving credit toward purchase of a new one.

Let's see how long it takes for this rumor to hit the front page. 3.....2....1


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*winwintoo, your Xmas wish may have been successful...
*
*Apple Begins Replacing Recalled First-Gen iPod nanos With Current-Gen Models?*





> Apple may have run out of refurbished first-generation units, and might be shipping current generation units as replacements.





> Several MacRumors readers have indicated that their replacement shipments are due to be delivered on Wednesday, and at least one comment has been posted from a reader claiming to have received their replacement Monday evening, and that it indeed was a current-gen nano.


(MacRumors via MacTrast)


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got my box on Friday. If the post above is correct RE running out of originals, maybe it was good it took them so long to get a box to me. 

Also RE labels, mine has a UPS label.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> *winwintoo, your Xmas wish may have been successful...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That is good news!
> ...


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I received my replacement shipment notification today. Looks to be a 6th-gen.-8GB silver Nano. A perfect little iPod to run with instead of taking my bulkier iPhone.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Great news. Figure I might try a watch configuration and if I don't like it I'll gift it.

I wonder if RIM CEO Mike Lazardis is returning the units he bought for his family so many years ago?:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm still waiting for my shipping box. When I phoned Apple, the fellow said that they were dreadfully backed up. As long as they don't forget me, I'll wait, but it's hard to stay patient!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Arrived this morning.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just received the shipping notification email from Apple. My 6th-generation iPod Nano is on its way! 

...wonder if it will arrive in time for my folks to re-send it to my pal who is coming to Mexico in early January....? :yikes:

Interestingly, the warranty information says it's valid until December 2012, and is eligible for the extended warranty...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Interestingly, the warranty information says it's valid until December 2012, and is eligible for the extended warranty...


It will show as out of warranty in the next 2 days or so.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Got my box from UPS on Tues. Sent it out by UPS yesterday. Great deal - you gotta love Apple - I doubt that they had to do this given the age of the units.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sweet.

Would be nice if they extended this program to the 2nd gen...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPod Nano 6th-generation arrived at my folks' place this morning, in the middle of heavy snow 

Now to get it to Mexico...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, my shipping box arrived Wednesday, and UPS picked it up yesterday, so I don't expect to hear anything until some time in January, now. Still, I'm glad the process is proceeding, albeit a bit slower than I thought it would.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I finally found my misplaced iPod and submitted the online form. I didn't realize apple sent out notices about the replacement programme, not having received anything and my iPod was ordered from the Applestore, so you'd exect apple to have an accurate record.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

....now all we need is a replacement for 1st-generation iPod Shuffles... still have one in my desk drawer, dead, but can't bear to toss it...


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

My 6th Gen Silver Nano is on its way to me via the USA. Interesting when I did a serial number search for the unit it shows the following info..

Group1: iPod
Group2: Nano
Generation: 6
ModelCode: 
Model introduced: 2010
Production year: 2011
Production week: 52 (December)
introduced test: GOED
Family name: Become a pro user to see this information. (sorry)
Colour: Silver
Capacity: 8GB
Memory - number of slots: Please tell us how many memory (RAM) slots this machine has.
Factory: DC (Refurbished by Apple in Elk Grove, California)

This would seem to show that there is no stockpile of these units and they are pumping these out of the refurb factory as fast as they can. Mine came off the floor this week.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

My silver 6th gen iPod nano arrived today. I submitted my info on November 13. The return box arrived two weeks ago or so.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

My replacement arrived today. Raced down to the Apple store and made it into a watch.
It looks ok but the Nano is too large for my liking. So it will be given away or maybe my wife will use it for running.

In any case how many businesses do this kind of thing. Good on Apple!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I got a confirming e-mail from Apple that they got my box, and that it is now "pending product replacement". It sounds like things are progressing well, after a very slow start. My wife will be happy to get her ipod, or its replacement, back!


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

My last update was: 

December 24, 2011: Product replacement pending

Bad time for them to receive it lol. Who knows what their holiday schedule is.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got my shipping notice today. Checking the serial

Group1: iPod
Group2: Nano
Generation: 6
ModelCode: 
Model introduced: 2010
Production year: 2011
Production week: 53 (January)

Pretty cool. An 8 GB replacement for an old non-working 2 GB model fresh off the line. It was shipped Friday, so it should be here soon.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I procrastinated and sent my box back on January 3. Hope that means I get a shiny new iPod


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

You definitely should because I registered mine in the first week.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

BTW if anyone wants to sell their shiny replacement at a reasonable cost please PM me.

My old first gen shuffle is down to about half battery life and I need something to replace it that does not require the latest versions of iTunes to work.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, my replacement arrived today! Loving it!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

My wife's replacement 6th generation Nano arrived today. Twice the capacity of her old one, but she's not a fan of the form factor. I think she just has to use it for a bit to get used to the screen. It's a pretty nice looking little unit, but a big change for her.


----------



## kb8bboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*does it come with new headphones & cable*

Just curious does the replacement come with a new cable & headphones as well?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

No cables, no headphones, just the iPod.

Sent in my second iPod nano today. I just keep finding these things hiding in my house.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya, just the device. No cables or phones.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wow no cables or new head phones, shaking head right now.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> wow no cables or new head phones, shaking head right now.


You only send in the 5 year old iPod, they specifically say not to send in cables, so the assumption is that you have the old cables and headphones. I think receiving no headphones or cable is fair.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

+1 Dr Al, I think Apple's already gone above and beyond replacing a 1st-generation product with a 6th-generation product that is so far out of warranty.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya, I am sure as heck not complaining lol.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Oh, I agree. I can't complain of my treatment by Apple, although it took way longer than I thought it should. My wife just has to get used to the new form factor. Plus, she really, really loved her old one.

Good thing she loves her old ones. It means I can stick around!


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Chris said:


> ...My wife just has to get used to the new form factor...


I understand your wife's pain. The click/scroll wheel was another great Apple invention. It made navigating through podcasts and audiobooks easy as pie, especially when out for a run. RIP old nano. All hail the bright and shiny new nano!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well - after a very, very long journey, my replacement iPod Nano arrived in Mexico last night - and in my hands a few hours ago. It's charged, music is synched, and we've had a little time to play with it. Pretty cool little device! Best of all, it works fine in my iSound Max speaker dock. With the baby's music playlist set to infinite shuffle and the cleanest analog clock face on the screen, we have a lovely little machine for the bedroom. Thanks Apple!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Well - after a very, very long journey, my replacement iPod Nano arrived in Mexico last night - and in my hands a few hours ago. It's charged, music is synched, and we've had a little time to play with it. Pretty cool little device! Best of all, it works fine in my iSound Max speaker dock. With the baby's music playlist set to infinite shuffle and the cleanest analog clock face on the screen, we have a lovely little machine for the bedroom. Thanks Apple!


How long did this take for you?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> How long did this take for you?


*12 November* - submitted replacement request online.
16 November - box arrived at my folks' place in Canada.
(waiting period while my iPod went from Mexico to Canada and to my folks' place via friends and Canada Post)​24 November - iPod sent via return UPS
*23 December *- iPod arrived at my folks' place in a blinding snowstorm

....and again with Canada Post & friends delivering it back to me in Mexico on 23 January.​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

One disappointment with the 6th-generation Nano: for some odd reason, it won't charge in the iSound Max speaker dock. Playback / controls / etc. are all fine, it's just not getting power. It will charge (and sync) normally via cable direct to my MacBook Pro.

So it has enough juice to run through the night with our "baby mix" of soft, soothing music... just have to remember to charge it in the daytime...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> One disappointment with the 6th-generation Nano: for some odd reason, it won't charge in the iSound Max speaker dock. Playback / controls / etc. are all fine, it's just not getting power. It will charge (and sync) normally via cable direct to my MacBook Pro.
> 
> So it has enough juice to run through the night with our "baby mix" of soft, soothing music... just have to remember to charge it in the daytime...


Is the dock old? It may charge through the FireWire connection in the dock in which case it would work with older devices (including the original iPod nano) but not newer devices as apple removed all FireWire support a few years back.

Extracted this from an Apple Support document:
Note: iPod touch (2nd generation and later) and iPod nano (4th generation and later) do not support FireWire and will not charge from any FireWire-based power source (including the iPod Hi-Fi).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Nope, no FireWire here. It's the iSound Max - a powered speaker dock (also has a docking cable built in to the rear, but I've never used it). I find it odd that it would charge my 1st-gen Nano, but not the 6th-gen Nano. It's the same dock connector on the bottom of the iPod...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Nope, no FireWire here. It's the iSound Max - a powered speaker dock (also has a docking cable built in to the rear, but I've never used it). I find it odd that it would charge my 1st-gen Nano, but not the 6th-gen Nano. It's the same dock connector on the bottom of the iPod...


The 30-pin dock connector has different pins on it for FireWire charging and USB charging. There are quite a few docks out there that use the pins for the FireWire charging. So yes it will charge thought the dock connector but if the dock itself is wired to charge thought the FireWire pins it will not charge a newer device that can only be charged through the USB pins on the 30-pin dock connector. 

http://ukmac.net/2008/09/22/new-ipod-touch-not-charging-with-speaker-docks/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, now I get what you're saying. I was put off by the inclusion of "FireWire" because neither the dock nor my iPod use a FireWire cable to connect / charge. So the actual dock connector in the iSound speaker system uses the FW-designated charging pins rather than the USB- charging pins.

Crap. So there's probably no way to make this work. 

I wonder if I connect a USB charger (like my portable MacAlly unit) via cable to the back of the iSound unit, will that charge the iPod? Must give it a shot...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

There are adapters to allow for charging. 

http://store.apple.com/ca/product/TS696LL/A

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kimchiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm excited to get my 6th gen! I first requested service on 13 Nov and received the box over a month later. They received my 1st gen on 19 Jan and identified the product. "Pending" now


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Update: * Good news. Kudos to the folks who built the iSound Max for being smart and including a cable port on the back. The aforementioned FireWire charging pin issue has been addressed by connecting the iSound to a USB charger. Now both our iPod Touch and our new iPod Nano 6th-gen will charge while docked.


----------



## serenitynow (Feb 4, 2012)

Is everyone just getting the silver model then? I just registered with Apple to send my nano back, I had no idea there was a recall on them until I took mine into irepair here in Toronto and the guy told me about getting a replacement for it. Mine never held a proper charge for the battery, it would crap out in less than an hour and it's been totally dead for a few months now. I'm thrilled that Apple is replacing it though, good for them to step up.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

serenitynow said:


> Is everyone just getting the silver model then? I just registered with Apple to send my nano back, I had no idea there was a recall on them until I took mine into irepair here in Toronto and the guy told me about getting a replacement for it. Mine never held a proper charge for the battery, it would crap out in less than an hour and it's been totally dead for a few months now. I'm thrilled that Apple is replacing it though, good for them to step up.


That was the situation with mine as well. It did work when I first bought it, but the battery life went to crap quickly. I had thought about replacing the battery a few times, but it basically just sat in a drawer the last couple of years while I used my shuffles and iPhones. So it's fantastic to have it upgraded.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thought about going for it but I don't know where my first-gen Nano is, probably at the bottom of a drawer somewhere. 

Last week on a whim I just went out and bought a new Nano, 16 gigs. Nifty little device but I find the sound quality disappointing. It is noticeably different from my current iPod Touch, and from what I recall of my older iPods (fifth-gen click-wheel & original Nano) it's not as good as them either.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Apple received my old nano on january 28 and it's been sitting at "replacement pending ever since.

Hmm.

How long did other folks wait?

Margaret


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Apple received my old nano on january 28 and it's been sitting at "replacement pending ever since.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...


That is nothing. My girlfriends has been sitting there over a month now.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine took about 2 months.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Got mine last week and I ordered it right away, though I did procrastinate on sending the old one back. I received a new silver nano (the multitouch ones). Good luck to everyone...looks like they have run out of the old stock and everyone's getting new nanos.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Just got an email, my new nano has shipped.


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*Which Ipod nano*

Does your say which one, i just got my notice, but it just says nano. I hope the wait wasn't so long because they were refurbishing the ones they received.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

offthewall said:


> Does your say which one, i just got my notice, but it just says nano. I hope the wait wasn't so long because they were refurbishing the ones they received.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Patrick


You get the latest nano in silver.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine came today. Silver. No retail packaging, just the nano in a box.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Well... now we know why Apple has been so generous with the recall..._

*Apple Forced to Pay Tokyo Couple $7,400 After iPod Nano Self-Combusts*



> Japanese business news site Nikkei reports (via Macotakara) that a Tokyo couple has been awarded ¥600,000 (about $7,425) in damages from Apple Japan after a first-gen iPod nano caught fire, apparently causing burn injuries and other damage in the process.


(MacTrast)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a warranty on the replacement iPod nano? My fiancée replacement is starting to act up by the volume going down on its own. I tired a hard reset with no luck. I think the volume button is stuck or something.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The sheet of paper that came in the box with my replacement Nano indicated a 90-day warranty....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> The sheet of paper that came in the box with my replacement Nano indicated a 90-day warranty....


Thanks Mark.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

'pologies for resurrecting this aged thread. But I had the volume problem with my iPod nano too. The problem was periodic and persisted until the start of August or so. But since then, no problems. It's been working like a clock. Or, in my case, like a watch.

Anyone have a similar experience?


----------

